# How do you remove a star nut successfully from a steerer tube?



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking to sell an old fork and want the star nut for another fork...how do I go about removing it with it still being usable?


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

On some forks you can stick something like a long pipe (smaller in diameter than the steerer tube) and pound it out through the bottom.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Alright, I'll give that a try, I don't really care if the steerer tube gets scratched up I just want the star nut out in one piece. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

Why not buy a new star nut? They don't really work as well the second time around....nor do they cost much. Also, if you don't have a decent method to set a star nut, the recycled one could get even more mangled. 
Now, to lower at star nut (in order to cut the steer tube lower) I use an old socket that fits smoothly into the steertube and wail on that with a ball peen hammer. If this is a suspension fork, be sure to support the crown so the legs don't absorb the forces.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I also recommend to just buy a new one, it's only a couple of bucks


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

A starnut is a one time use part; it can't be removed still be usable.

As has been mentioned, they're cheap, so just buy a new one.

I've never gotten a starnut successfully out the bottom of a steerer tube, since most steerer tubes have thicker walls were they enter the crown. To remove one I bend each if it's arms up individually until I can pull it out.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

use a punch and drive it slightly lower. pretty much every steer tube is butted as it enters the crown, so you cant drive it out of the bottom. you can also drill out the center and use a punch to knock then sideways and pull them out.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 27, 2006)

I would not reuse a star nut. If you pull it back out the top its going to gouge the crap out of the interior of the steerer tube. If you pound it through the bottom its likely not going to be as reliable as if it were a new star nut. They are only a few bucks, so I cant imagine why it would be necessary to get a new one. Only reason I could see would be if you had to install a new fork, and you are unable to get a new star nut before a scheduled ride. In which case push it through the bottom using a dowel rod or something of that nature.
Then replace it with a new one asap.


----------



## somemechanic (Jun 6, 2010)

Star nuts are not meant to be re-usable.. They deform when installed into a steerer tube. They are super cheap- infact, you could probably get one for free from a shop if you play your cards right...


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

this is the dumbest thing I've heard in a long time! What's your address I'll send you a new god damn star nut.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

customfab said:


> this is the dumbest thing I've heard in a long time! What's your address I'll send you a new god damn star nut.


Now that there is funny.


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

customfab said:


> this is the dumbest thing I've heard in a long time! What's your address I'll send you a new god damn star nut.


It's really not dumb. Yeah...they're meant to be one time use, and sure, they're cheap, but if you can still get the preload you need reusing one...then that's all you need. Once you tighten the stem down, you can take the headset cap off if you want...it plays no structural role anymore.

Just don't expect it to hold when you need to do a stem adjustment mid ride. It probably will...but don't expect it!

Good offer though! take it!


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

gearwhine said:


> It's really not dumb. Yeah...they're meant to be one time use, and sure, they're cheap, but if you can still get the preload you need reusing one...then that's all you need. Once you tighten the stem down, you can take the headset cap off if you want...it plays no structural role anymore.
> 
> Just don't expect it to hold when you need to do a stem adjustment mid ride. It probably will...but don't expect it!
> 
> Good offer though! take it!


it may not be the dumbest thing in the cycling world, but it's pretty senseless. I don't know what your or the OP's time is worth but the time spent trying to recover a used star nut isn't worth the $2 they cost at the LBS. Maybe if you lived in BFE and needed it now I could understand that.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

customfab said:


> it may not be the dumbest thing in the cycling world, but it's pretty senseless. I don't know what your or the OP's time is worth but the time spent trying to recover a used star nut isn't worth the $2 they cost at the LBS. Maybe if you lived in BFE and needed it now I could understand that.


There are many reasons that I asked about removing a star nut successfully. One being curiousity. Others being that ive always been a thrifty mechanic, live over 20 miles away from the nearest bike shop who charges $2.99 for one and my daily driver gets 10mpg on a good day. It just isn't worth the trip. I do all of my own work on my bikes, and like I stated I needed one for another fork, so I thought I'd ask. I've heard both that they can be re- used and that they can't. I thank everyone that was helpful and understanding but for the close-minded individuals with nothing nice to say I really have nothing to thank you for. I was not expecting any rude comments, always thought this forum was a helpful place.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Helpful doesn't mean polite. I've seen plenty of rubbish advice given very politely.

Do what I do and just keep some on hand. I have a supply of most frequently used small parts at home.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

have you ever heard that good mechanics are surly or grumpy? That's me, at least to people that ask less than smart questions. At least I was nice enough to offer you a free star nut, geesh, what do I get for being a nice guy.


----------



## PedalBin (Jan 22, 2019)

So? Did you remove the star nut?
Did @customfab send you a new one???


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

PedalBin said:


> So? Did you remove the star nut?
> Did @customfab send you a new one???


after only 9 years, that should be close to a record


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

Pedal, how did you even find that post? How many pages back was it? 😹


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Lol, to anyone thinking of this, ill add, dont do it. Not worth the trouble and low probability of success. Ive had a hard enough time when one slipped sideways. 
You could get a long bolt/threaded rod and washers to keep on hand to preload stem and install until you can get a star nut. Although a bolt that big will cost more than buying some spare star nuts.
Or use the Hope wedgie thing, which i have on a bike.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Insert socket extension with a socket on the end smaller than the diameter, insert thru the top, tap thru using mallet. Super easy. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

